# Bild vergrößert über Internetseite legen



## WebSide (27. April 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich hoffe ich bin hier Richtig. Ich poste meine frage mal im Allgemeinen da ich nicht weiß wie ich mein Problem genau realisieren soll.

Ich suche ein skript oder eine Möglichkeit wie ich ein Bild über eine Internetseite zu legen.
Sprich ich habe jetzt drei kleine Bilder auf der Seite. Wenn man die anklickt soll sich das bild vergrößert über die seite legen inkl. Button zum wieder Schließen.

Weiß jemand wie ich sowas realisieren kann

Vielen dank im voraus
WebSide


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. April 2004)

Hallo...

theoretisch ist das kein Problem... praktisch auch nicht...

aber optisch.....
Deine Seite dürfte in Abhängigkeit vom Browserfenster unterschiedliche Proportionen haben, und da würde ein Bild, welches man auf alle möglichen Werte strecken wollte, doch recht merkwürdig aussehen.... auf jeden Fall extrem verpixelt.


----------



## steff aka sId (28. April 2004)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre das Bild halt 2 mal gespeichert zu haben einmal stark verkleinert und dann eines in einer größeren Auflösung welches aufgerufen wird wenn man auf die Miniatur klickt. 
Oder du nimmst ein großes Bild und verkleinerst es per Html (Nachteil dabei das die Ladezeit dadurch höher wird in sofern ist die erste Möglichkeit denke ich zu bevorzugen) Greetz Steff


----------



## Pardon_Me (28. April 2004)

Hmm...die Frage ist auch, wie das Bild geladen (angezeigt) werden soll...

Eine Möglichkeit wäre einfach über ein PopUp...da kannst du die Größe so einstellen wie du Willst und hast halt den Browserrahmen drüber...
Kommt das für dich in Frage, oder willst du das anders lösen?


----------

